# Death on the "O"



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

I was offshore saterday doing some reef building and spearfishing, the reef is awsome looking,but got back in and got a phone call and was told what happened (very sad), this comes from my dive buddy and our other dive buddy was on the O. The two boats were tied in together, wicked surface and at depth current worse on at depth. While he was on his service intervial and the divers poped up, the one diver was not responsive at depth those divers were on ccrebreather, it was not a great site. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Whats a service intervial? oke


----------

